# Help, Smoke And Aces Is After Me!!!!



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

Well I Knew It Would Happen. I've Been Hit Bad By Them. I Recieved A Letter Letting Me Know That I Must Offer Some Great Deals To The Cigarlive Family, Or I Would Suffer More. With That Came A Big Bottle Of Crown. Does Anyone Know Who These Jokers Are? I Need To Do Some Research. I Think It's Squiddy. But Then Again Squiddy Never Does Any Bombing He Only Talks About It. It Must Be Ceedee. I Think He's In Charge Of S&a. Anyway I Will Have To Do What They Say Till I Find Out Who's Behind This Attack. Soon I Will Be Posting The Deals On Cigars.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Mmmmmmmm, I never had Crown Royal in too long! Very nice. 

BTW, how much does it cost to post a package to yourself? What, I'm just asking!


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

Nice hit by someone!!

I also must thank that someone for supporting the town I live in. The Diageo plant here in Amherstburg (formerly Seagrams) bottles every (yes, I said *every*) bottle of Crown Royal exported to the USofA in those purple bags.

Diageo is currently the largest employer in Amherstburg. (No, I do not work for them.)


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

So you think it is Gator bombing himself?


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

They should be called Smoke & Mirrors!!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

That bomb gives me flashbacks to a high school party 
that ended w/ a freshman laying in my parents driveway 
w/ a puddle of what looked like fruity pebbles next to him.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Oh crap not them S & A guy's again ---- them some bad motha freakers--watch your mouth---hear me!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Smokey and the Bandit are smacking everyone around. Glad to see you made it...


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

As i have said before, i was not allowed to be on any team since i'm a retailer. Why would i bother to send something to myself. I think Labman is in smoke and aces. He is sure trying to make me look bad. Besides I don't drink. Why would I use Crown as a bomb if I don't drink. Sorry S & A, you wasted your money on the crown, i'll try to give it a good home. If I was in S & A I would be proud to say i'm in the group. There the badest , best there is. Please don't bomb me again.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Why would you bother sending stuff to yourself? I recently did a post on bombing myself - great fun for all ages!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Gatormoye said:


> I think Labman is in smoke and aces...


:lol:...now that's damn good comedy.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I know where I'm going for a drink very soon!!!!!!! Save me some Steve!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Really...well head to Ol Time for some sticks and drinks.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Someone 'crown' the king; that was a 'royal' bombing!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Gatormoye said:


> As i have said before, i was not allowed to be on any team since i'm a retailer. Why would i bother to send something to myself. I think Labman is in smoke and aces. He is sure trying to make me look bad. Besides I don't drink. Why would I use Crown as a bomb if I don't drink. Sorry S & A, you wasted your money on the crown, i'll try to give it a good home. If I was in S & A I would be proud to say i'm in the group. There the badest , best there is. Please don't bomb me again.


I dont know who this bomber is....but I certainly know that Steve has ties with the JOkers....this is for sure. I can verify first hand since he was one of the bombers when they struck me...


----------



## Spanky & Our Gang (Sep 12, 2007)

Gatormoye said:


> As i have said before, i was not allowed to be on any team since i'm a retailer. Why would i bother to send something to myself. I think Labman is in smoke and aces. He is sure trying to make me look bad. Besides I don't drink. Why would I use Crown as a bomb if I don't drink. Sorry S & A, you wasted your money on the crown, i'll try to give it a good home. If I was in S & A I would be proud to say i'm in the group. There the badest , best there is. Please don't bomb me again.


*WHY DO YOU TEWL SUCH WIES? YOU AWRE ONE UV MY ANGWY FIEWRCE BOMBERS! YOU ARE ONE OF MY HOMIES! HA HA HA HA HA!!! YOU ARE PAWRT OF SMOKE-N-ACES!!! TIL DEATH!!!*


----------



## Smoke & Aces (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey Sqid, I mean Spanky. We did hit Gatormoye. And he better post those specials, or it could get worse for him.


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

See, See I'm online and so is smoke and aces. Please don't hit me again, the specials are on the way. Nice try Pips, but we know your in the S and A group, so is Labman.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

C'mon man - how hard is it to be logged on under different accounts with two computers?

:roflmao:

Nice try Steve!


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

I'm glad you have two computers. I have only one. But since you are one of churchy's boys, I can see why you would think everyone is in smoke and aces. They did take your group out. I wish I was in smoke and aces, but i'm not.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Methinks thou doth protest too much!


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

me thinks you didn't disagree. Now I have you. Thanks .


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

So since you're in cahoots with Smoke & Ashes, that would explain how you know I am not a member of that team. Unbeknownst to you however, I am not a member of any team. 

I am the lone gunman...

You see how that corner keeps getting smaller the more you paint yourself into it?


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

I didn't say i was in smoke and aces. I keep saying I'm not in the group. But you agree your in Churchy's. Then again, you may be right that you are the lone gunman left of churchy's boys. That's it.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

:roflmao: You crack me up man!


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

You gotta have a little fun.


----------



## Smoke & Aces (Sep 12, 2007)

(Ahem)


GatorMoye we are waiting for the specials. Dropping the ball here could be VERY bad for you.

Do we need to learn you a little more?


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Cut the guy some slack. He's been really busy trying to convince everyone he's not one of y'all!


----------



## Smoke & Aces (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh. Ok then,

What the?

We do not take orders. Slack is not given. Our victims follow their instructions or more devastation will follow. Plain and simple.


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

my Feuente rep says he will help with this demand. will post monday. please no more hits. don't listen to webby, he's crazy.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Gatormoye said:


> my Feuente rep says he will help with this demand. will post monday. please no more hits. don't listen to webby, he's crazy.


This is getting interesting. I can't say I agree with Smokin' Arses's tactics, but you gotta love the results! :lol:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Smoke & Aces said:


> Oh. Ok then,
> 
> What the?
> 
> We do not take orders. Slack is not given. Our victims follow their instructions or more devastation will follow. Plain and simple.


<Double YAWN> You guys are nothing to be afraid of!. Especially your fearless leader with the multiple-personalities... <G>


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Looks like Smoke & Aces aren't to be trifled with. Nice hit - Crown Royal is a good one, friends of mine let me try some of theirs recently.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Wonder why Crown? Well this is a blast for sure...look forward to Mondays numbers.


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

I'm not sure either, but I'm going to comply. Can some one tell me why Sqiddy does this <G>? What does that mean?


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Gatormoye said:


> Can some one tell me why Sqiddy does this <G>? What does that mean?


I've been wondering that myself. I've always assumed it was a blast of ink.


----------

